# My version of a Keyhole scarf



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

This may be called a "Key-hole or a Bow-knot" scarf.

This little scarf uses less than 50 grams of knitting worsted. You can knit it in any type of yarn, but for an adult, I prefer HomeSpun or Jiffy yarn.
Using Size 10.5 straight needles, cast on 3 sts. 
Row 1: Increase 1 st in the first st. K to end of row. 
Repeat 1st row to 24 sts on needle.
K 19 rows in garter st.
To make slot: *K1, slip next st onto a stitch holder, keeping this stitch at the back of the work. Repeat from * to end of row. Stitches are divided, half on needle and half on stitch holder.
Working on stitches on needle, work 12 rows in k1, p1 ribbing. Break yarn, and leave these sts on a spare needle. 
Slip stitches from holder and work 12 rows in k1, p1 ribbing. Do not break
yarn.
Next row: Slip stitches alternately from working needle and stitch holder. Knit next row decreasing evenly till 18 stitches are left on needle
K even in garter stitch until work measures about 18 inches from slot closing 
Next row: *K1, K2tog Repeat from * to last two sts. K2. (12 sts) 
Work 12 rows in K1, P1 ribbing. 
Next row: Increase 1 st in each st across row. (24 stitches)
K 19 rows garter stitch.
Next row: K1, K2tog, K to end of row.
Repeat this row to 3 stitches on needle. Cast off.
Sew in ends.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I wondered how these were done. There may be Christmas presents in my future!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

is this different from the other key hole scarves that have been a standby for years? Do you have a picture to share?


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks. I also would like to see a picture of this if anyone could kindly provide one .... thanks.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You have a cute avatar!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Our seniors group made similar scarves for charity Christmas gifts several years ago. Pattern looks almost the same.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

dederose said:


> Thanks. I also would like to see a picture of this if anyone could kindly provide one .... thanks.


This is the picture of the original pattern. And I will add here that they are extremely warm to use.. BMFleming - I too would love to see a picture of your version.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, I'm going to try it.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. Will be trying this soon.


----------



## zenknitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern.


----------



## kavogel (Jan 31, 2012)

i would also love to see a photo, as I knit an original pattern and thought it was too large.
Thank you!


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> This is the picture of the original pattern. And I will add here that they are extremely warm to use.. BMFleming - I too would love to see a picture of your version.


very same picture


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I believe you said it was made with KW I remember having one of these made by an old lady using angora. Is angora KW or lighter? I'm sure someone can enlighten me, or maybe a substitution as I do not see angora anywhere.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have made several of these and wear one myself. I really love how they work, and stay on. Always a "hit" as a gift!


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

knitnut1939 said:


> I believe you said it was made with KW I remember having one of these made by an old lady using angora. Is angora KW or lighter? I'm sure someone can enlighten me, or maybe a substitution as I do not see angora anywhere.


I used a combination of fingering yarn and fun fur. They turned out really nice.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing but also would like a pic


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Great idea I have lots of fingering & Fun Fur in my stash Anxious to try


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, would like to see a picture, and to know how your version is different. Thanks!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i made one using this concept, but insteasd of making the bow type ends, i make it more scarf like and had longer ends.
worked great, and was very popular at the "abused women's shelter....
Blessings


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

kavogel said:


> i would also love to see a photo, as I knit an original pattern and thought it was too large.
> Thank you!


You can easily adjust the length to suit the person who will be wearing it by making the centre part shorter or longer. You could even make it wider if you wish.... Lots of options here...


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you show us a photo?


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I got some homespun just waiting to be used!


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

amberdragon said:


> i made one using this concept, but insteasd of making the bow type ends, i make it more scarf like and had longer ends.
> worked great, and was very popular at the "abused women's shelter....
> Blessings


Sounds cute. I would love to see a picture!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice - Thank you


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I have also made these and added a crocheted flower to the center of the knot or to one of the bow ends. I made a few of these flowers in different colors and pinned them on so they were removable and the scarf could be worn with any outfit by changing the flower. Kind of fun and people liked them.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern - so clear! Thanks!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are 2 of the 5 Ascot neck warmers I made for our church fair. I have also used Paton's Grace cotton yarn in variegated orange and turquoise and white in fingering yarn (no pictures)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there are many patterns for the same type of scarf, so a new one would have to be really different to make an iimpact


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> there are many patterns for the same type of scarf, so a new one would have to be really different to make an iimpact


I do NOT care if this pattern makes a big impact on anyone else. It made a big impact on me. Thank you so much for sharing your version which is lovely. I plan to make these as Christmas gifts at the women's shelter where I work. Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

I make the keyhole scarf for over 35 years. Mine is like this:


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember as youngster in the 1940's having this scarf in white wool, knit by a German neighbor as a gift. Wore it often, so this is not a new pattern, long overdue for a revival,on oldie but goodie!
If you have variations, please share


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

soneka said:


> Yes, would like to see a picture, and to know how your version is different. Thanks!


I posted a bunch of pictures under my post, 'scarves for the homeless'. But they look the same as the one someone else posted. I just like to use the thicker yarn and larger needles when knitting for charity.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you PDF the pattern?


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

cen63846 said:


> Could you PDF the pattern?


I copied and pasted the pattern and photo into a Word Document then saved as PDF. Here it is.


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys are so talented and generous.
Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very easy scarf pattern.I have made one myself. :thumbup:


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see BMFleming's photo and Rafiki looking forward to the orignal instructions... These will make Holiday gifts so please if you can post it soon!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! Is that a Pomeranian in your picture? I have 4! 3 reds and one black one! love Poms!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! Is that a pomeranian? I have 4 of them: 3 reds and 1 black. My kids have 3 more. Yes we have a herd of them! 4 of the seven were rescues.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

chickkie said:


> there are many patterns for the same type of scarf, so a new one would have to be really different to make an iimpact


Made an impact on me too.


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

That is a lovely pattern. Thank you!!


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

I have been wanting to make one of these. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I plan to make it and use your suggestion for yarn. You are very thoughtful.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Wow! Interesting!


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like there's going to be a new scarf in my future.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

The pattern I used was from Lion Brand, pattern # L40375'
"Vintage Style Ascot ". I didn't use the suggested silk yarn as it was too expensive for me


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks. I'm going to try this.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

gclemens said:


> I do NOT care if this pattern makes a big impact on anyone else. It made a big impact on me. Thank you so much for sharing your version which is lovely. I plan to make these as Christmas gifts at the women's shelter where I work. Thank you again for sharing.


I totally agree with you 😊they made an impact on me as I have never made one and I think I have been encouraged to have ago and try 💐💐


----------



## ladykat55 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so thankful for the Keyhole scarf instructions. I'll be making several of these to share. Will also share the pattern with my knitting group; perfect gift item for them to make for the coming holidays. Thank you!


----------



## just80 (Aug 22, 2013)

made one similar to this but in a lace pattern. yours looks easier to make and I do want another. have some leftover yarn which should do the trick nicely. thanks,


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've made several of these myself. I've used worsted weight yarn and large needles (8) and a lighter weight yarn and smaller needles (6). I've also made one for a toddler with baby yarn. I love this pattern.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

That looks just like my photo. I put it on the printer and did no cover is that is why it is so black..


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ive made these as well, very easy and they make great gifts, i use the homespun yarn. thank you all for sharing


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I just finished a bow-tie scarf using Amazing. I'll post it later 'cause I started matching cell phone gloves and I'll photo them together. Have come to love this yarn and I picked up several skeins on sale in the spring from Hobby Lobby. Can't decide whether to keep this set for me or give as a gift.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

These scarves are so easy knit .Made 60 of them for a Charity i support knitted in all colors!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing this pattern.
Marge


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

made your keyhole scarf for my daughter and she was over the other night and asked for another in a different color----great pattern, great scarf, thank you!


----------



## emilieanne (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

How wide was your version of this scarf given that you used heavier yarn and a larger needle than stated in original pattern? I would like to use chunky yarn and a 10.5 size needle, but don't know if I have to make any pattern adjustments. Thank you!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Sweet little pattern.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

I am hoping to find a pattern for this version of the keyhole scarf:
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/81203457/ascot-mini-bow-neck-warmer?ref=shop_home_active_7

I have it in Japanese, but ...


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pattern!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> This is the picture of the original pattern. And I will add here that they are extremely warm to use.. BMFleming - I too would love to see a picture of your version.


Have knit 30 of these scarves so easy to knit first one was for myself tben friends were asking could i knit one for them. Sit nice around your neck on a cold winters day


----------

